# Black and White with one color issue



## Sunfun2107 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello...first I want to thank you for this page.  It is going to be great to get some input and guidance on Lightroom.  Also a friendly hello to all.  I am currently starting up a pet photography business and am building my portfolio.  I have a picture I have taken that has dog with a tongue hanging out (laso apso).  I decided to go black and white with the pink tongue only for color.  Problem is...when I turn off all the saturation except for the "red" I get the pink tongue but also a gray middle.  I know her tongue is not a full one color to begin with in the real world and the black and white depicts this but we as photographers can work wonders most the time.  Its our job to "alter" when needed lol.  My question is...how do i get rid of the gray color in the middle of the pink tongue?  Color pick works but  it does not pick the proper shade being there are several things going on with the tongue.  I have tried to attach the photo twice making the file quality 50 percent but it still says too large but does not tell me how large is can be.  Any help with this would so appreciated.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 2, 2018)

There is a better method for this. Leave the HSL sliders as they are, select the Adjustment brush and set the Saturation slider of the brush to -100. Turn off Auto Mask, make the brush as large as you can and paint the whole image with it. That will make the image B&W. Now select the Erase option of the brush, and paint back the tongue.


----------



## Sunfun2107 (Sep 2, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> There is a better method for this. Leave the HSL sliders as they are, select the Adjustment brush and set the Saturation slider of the brush to -100. Turn off Auto Mask, make the brush as large as you can and paint the whole image with it. That will make the image B&W. Now select the Erase option of the brush, and paint back the tongue.



Never thought of that!!!!!!!  The second part that is.  I do not use the black and white feature of the lightroom.  I turned all saturation down to -100 but never thought of the erase!  I will try this!  Oh by the way...what is the maximum size photo i can put up for the next time in case i cannot explain it in words?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2018)

Sunfun2107 said:


> Oh by the way...what is the maximum size photo i can put up for the next time in case i cannot explain it in words?



Welcome to the forum Sunfun2107!

That's a good question. It's 1600px along the longest edge and up to 1024KB.


----------



## Flying Photography (Dec 17, 2018)

This does seem to work.  But, I struggled with it for a bit.  I think I got the result I wanted when after "erasing" I clicked on CLOSE.  If I clicked on the adjustment brush tool after erasing, as if to direct LR that I am done, it would revert the entire photo back to color.


----------

